# green annaconda



## warp81 (Jan 7, 2007)

heres a quick interesting read
http://www.geocities.com/capedrevenger/giantanaconda.html
and another few
http://www.newanimal.org/bsnake.htm
http://www.meta-religion.com/Paranormale/Cryptozoology/Snakes/giant_congo_snake.htm


----------



## Carney (Jan 7, 2007)

wish there were more pics


----------



## Starkey (Jan 9, 2007)

40-50 foot long :shock: :shock: :shock: 

i can't imagine being tagged by that!


----------



## Retic (Jan 9, 2007)

These stories are so funny, how often do we hear of the 10 foot carpet snake in someones garage to find it is about 5 feet long. A 30 foot Anaconda would be truly exceptional.


----------



## krusty (Jan 10, 2007)

i would do any thing to have a 30ft anaconda.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 10, 2007)

heres one we caught in brazil last year around 4.5m long.the locals said it was an average one and they get plenty around 6m.


----------



## darkangel (Jan 10, 2007)

nice snake!


----------



## -Peter (Jan 11, 2007)

Try Llandillo in Sydney.


----------



## reece89 (Jan 11, 2007)

awsome snake


----------



## motman440 (Jan 11, 2007)

i love those animals.... frigging awesome


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Starkey said:


> 40-50 foot long :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> i can't imagine being tagged by that!




the New York Zoological Society has offered a reward (since early last century) of $50,000 for the capture of any snake over 32ft......

so i'd like to see this so called 40 - 50ft! again a case of the old fishermans one that got away i think!


----------

